# Does Somebody Know This Cutter



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

HI,
I JUST WANNA BUY A VINYL CUTTER AND I SAW THIS WEB SITE HTTP://SIGNMAX.US. ITS CALLED SM-24 VINYL CUTTER AND THEY ALSO HAVE IN EBAY. AND WANT TO KNOW WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SOFTWARE FOR CUTTER.THANKS


----------



## actualgrafix (Apr 25, 2007)

I am getting ready to buy a cutter and have been doing endless research on cutters, the companies, the packages and the cost of them all. Eveytime i look at all of them i always go back to the Copam Cutter. It's inexpensive but made with NEW METAL parts. hope this helps


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

the same with me,i'm tired searching for cutter and now i really need to buy one.Did you try the copcam already?


----------



## actualgrafix (Apr 25, 2007)

not yet it should be here sometime this week mydamit


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

MYDAMIT said:


> HI,
> I JUST WANNA BUY A VINYL CUTTER AND I SAW THIS WEB SITE HTTP://SIGNMAX.US. ITS CALLED SM-24 VINYL CUTTER AND THEY ALSO HAVE IN EBAY. AND WANT TO KNOW WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SOFTWARE FOR CUTTER.THANKS


Try looking at this one, I bought one from them and have been very happy with it. Plus the freebies they send with it will pay for the cutter if you price your work correctly.



eBay: EnduraCut Plus 24" Vinyl Cutter Plotter Sign Equipment (item 320106717580 end time May-02-07 16:06:58 PDT)


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

I have had a CoPam cutter for about 3 years and no problems yet. For the price it does a great job. On the EnduraCut you can go direct to the SignWarehouse sight if ebay makes you nervous, or you don't want to wait for the auction to end.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

BRC said:


> On the EnduraCut you can go direct to the SignWarehouse sight if ebay makes you nervous, or you don't want to wait for the auction to end.


If you go to their site it costs you $100.00 more. I got mine through their ebay listings, same cutter just a lower price.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank You So Much For All Your Quick Reply.


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

Beware of bargain cutters. Get a Roland or a Graphtec. Beware of the bottom/entry level cutter software if you don't have Illustrator or Corel to export your complicated art. The basic software does not let you do some very common functions or effects. You'll need a more advanced program, like Illustrator, to do certain things.


----------



## RobatMDC (Apr 20, 2007)

I've got the 30" version and it arrived DOA. after a couple weeks a a couple hundred e-mails I received a new part, installed it myself and got it up and running today. The included software is very reminiscent of Corel Draw 3 but with enhanced scaling features, it can do some things that Corel x3 balks at. If you are prepared to get your hands dirty with both the software and the hardware, you may be able to make a silk purse out of an inexpensive sow's ear. On the other hand, if you've never redirected port addresses at the DOS prompt level and don't have an anti-static strap handy then maybe this isn't the best choice,


----------



## fliper56789 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have had the SM-30 for a few months now and have cut everyday with it, big sign work, and very small detailed work on T-S, I have cut material for better then 240 shirts this last month alone for our fund raiser weekend for out troops. Yes, the SM Cutter is not a Roland, But, it's built rather good, tracks well, works flawlessly!
It cuts very intricate designs good, will cut Fonts down to .125". not bad all in all.
The Pro 2007 software they sell with the cutters is very good IMHA, And the only software to get with it, as the Basic is not that Good! 
The Pro 2007 will do most anything, very powerful software really when you get a handle on it, I have Coral Draw 12 and very seldom use it, the vectoring ability of the Pro 2007 software is very good, as is it's drawing and manipulating of designs ability. It will not do Print and cut work good, but that is not what i bought it for. That will be for my new Roland when i get it in a couple months.
As a first cutter for someone wanting to get into the market for a reasonable cost it will do a good job, Keep it clean and i feel it will give great service for a long while. One note i do have to add, is the support he gives is very little to say the least, this did not bother me as i have a good background in Cad and other graphics design software, but for someone that does not, I'm afraid they would be for the most part on their own, So that is something to think about when getting your cutter. 
Best Regards


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

tcrowder said:


> If you go to their site it costs you $100.00 more. I got mine through their ebay listings, same cutter just a lower price.


So you call them and say I'll buy it at the ebay price. If they will sell it on ebay at a lower price they will sell it by phone at a lower price. Just be aware that for tech support on the software you may have to call them and they will call you back when they are available.


----------



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> Thank You So Much For All Your Quick Reply.


I purchased a cheap ebay cutter from Desay. A 29" Master xy-300p. There support was crap. There a asian company with a warehouse in california and running form canada. I founght with my machine for week untill i bought the usb to serial cabel for 50.00 they dont include. It came with a flexi 7.6 desay edition. The software is ok but not great. But for what we wanted it for at the time it did the job. We got this to do some dotcom decals and for what it cost i made my money back in a few weeks. I purchase allot of vinyl and supplies form signwarehouse and they have good support and weekly sales and there cutters are just as good.

I had no idea what i wanted but buying this cheap machine helped me to know what i wanted in my next machine. This mahine is slower. louder and only had two pinch rollers. 

So if your looking to jump in without a big investment, this is a way to go. But you will need to have corel and illustrator and photoshop too to prep your work as the software is limited.


I already had corel illistrator and photoshopcs2 so it


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

BRC said:


> Just be aware that for tech support on the software you may have to call them and they will call you back when they are available.


So is this something you know for a fact or is it just a guess? If you have purchased this cutter from this supplier then you should expand on the comments. If you have not purchased this cutter from this supplier then you may be giving very poor advice in this particular matter. 

I never give an opinion on something or someone that I do not own or have not dealt with.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

tcrowder said:


> So is this something you know for a fact or is it just a guess? If you have purchased this cutter from this supplier then you should expand on the comments. If you have not purchased this cutter from this supplier then you may be giving very poor advice in this particular matter.
> 
> I never give an opinion on something or someone that I do not own or have not dealt with.


I do not own one myself but do computer work for a sign company that has one from Signwarehouse. He has the Pro version of the LXI software which is made by the makers of Flexisign which is the sign program I use. He has had problems where we had to call tech support and yes we had to call and then wait for a rep to call us back. Sometimes in minutes sometimes in hours. On one or two occasions we got right thru. So I am not making up things I am talking about my own personal experiences. If I did not have the experience I would not have mentioned it . I buy from Signwarehouse and recomend them often but as with any large company tech support is not their main concern. For the best tech support buy from a local company where the people who sell it have used it. If you buy for price alone tech support usually suffers as well as quality as you can see from the posts. These machines can be difficult at times and now with the changes in windows some programs are not Vista compatable so tech support may be necessary at some time. You have to be prepared for a wait no matter where you purchase the machine from.


----------



## Chilenita (May 1, 2008)

Intricate designs!!,,,,,what is considered intricate??.... I am looking for a cutter plotter,,,,,,,,contour function? does this this cutter meet to this?? I have designs I want to post but am unable to do so...wont let me.....so I can have advice on what my best deal would be for my designs.


----------

